# Richard Avedon: Darkness and light



## craig (Jan 10, 2010)

Part of PBS's American Master Series can be found on youtube of course. This is absolutely a must see. Aired in 1995 so I may be behind the 8 ball. None the less we should be discussing this. The film has a lot to say about photography and the photographers role in it. Mostly it provides inspiration answering a lot of those "what do I do now questions" or "am I good enough?".

Wether Avedon was a monster or a genius is certainly up for debate. One thing for sure is photo history will forever contain his work. 

Love & Bass


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2010)

Here you go bringing up another relic from the past 

Do you have link? I would love to see this.

I have dealt and still deal with enough celebrities but when I got Avedon to autograph my copy of the catalog of his "In The American West" show, I was just like a school girl at the gate of "Neverland."

That show really blew me away.


----------



## craig (Jan 10, 2010)

I understand that it is dated, but the film and Avedon moved me. I just came off a long commercial project. SEO is boring me to tears. After seeing the film I am now planning a marathon 8 hr studio session with the models I have come to adore past and present and future.

Here is the first in the 9 part (86 minute series) Part 8 deals a lot with his American West series. 




Love & Bass


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks man.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 10, 2010)

Darn, Netflix doesn't have it yet. I'm gonna have to watch it on You Tube...

Just watching this first part is amazing.

What is SEO? Probably should know but my brain just isn't working right at this time.


----------



## craig (Jan 11, 2010)

SEO is Search Engine Optimization. Boring me to tears and I question it's usefulness. I am better at banging on doors as opposed to waiting for the phone to ring.

Love & Bass


----------



## thebeatles (Jan 11, 2010)

Cool video.  Thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## craig (Jan 11, 2010)

Important stuff for sure. If you have the time check out episodes 2-9. And lets discuss.

Love & Bass


----------

